# Driveway Paving Swansea area



## BENJY

Hey Folks, 

Really need my driveway paving ASAP so I can finally crack on and give my car some loving it needs after 2 years of neglect

Anyone have any recomendations or people to avoid? 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

city paving did a load of houses on my estate last year , mostly the small block stuff , seemed to do a reasonable job


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ive got a guy coming in a few weeks to do my garden , he does driveways I can ask him if you like ive got to phone him


----------



## BENJY

Cheers folks:thumb:

Callum you have a PM:thumb:

Peter if you could find out if they do paving it would be fab I have the bricks/paving stones so would just need them put down etc. 

Ben


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ok mate ill ask him, yes he does 
heres his number 07810 885124
ask foe Sebastian tell him peter told you from birchgrove


----------



## BENJY

Cheers Peter


----------

